
Microsoft Whiteboard max's disk read write by just opening the App - maxbaines
https://whiteboard.uservoice.com/forums/915919-whiteboard-for-windows-10/suggestions/40158985-fix-heavy-disk-usage-on-whiteboard-when-using-tabl
======
maxbaines
The Windows 10 Microsoft Whiteboard App reads/writes ~7Mb/s by just opening
the App,I have confirmed this on X86 and ARM. Posting with the hope it gets
eyes from MS as Bug reporting seems non existent for Whiteboard, unlike other
Open Source MS apps ie. Github

